# Warszawska Gieda Fotograficzna, the biggest photo market in Poland (Warsaw)



## anua (Nov 18, 2005)

...i was hesitating if this should be posted here, or maybe in the collectors corner.....but since the Gie&#322;da market is not only the old gear market - ive decided to post it here as a photo 'location'....

Oki, so if you are ever gonna travel Poland, you'll prolly visit Warsaw too....not many people know that every Sunday,at the center of Warsaw(the building is a bit hidden, tho),  from 10 am - to a 2 pm, the biggest Photo Market in Poland takes its place....
You can find really interesting 'old', collector's stuffs there but theres also a huge section of the new gear, films, chemicals, studio equipment - in fact - you can get almost everything in there, and the prices are much lower than they are in stores...i go there very often, and everytime im there i know im gonna meet someone i know, some 'photo friends' - people are really friendly there, and you can have beer with them there too, cause Gie&#322;da's bar is really well equipped- :mrgreen: 
You prolly won't find any info about it in any tourist guide,(i havent seen many tourists there, really),  so i thought i'd post a few pics of the place and a map here.

this is how it looks like:







this is the first floor -> the floor of a 'new gear'






used darkroom equipment section






second floor is more like a 'collector's floor'






you can find really interesting stuffs in collector's corner, but also a 'faked' ones, like this almost real leica - its made from an original parts from a damaged old leicas and put into a new, 'shining' body :lmao: the lady claims it works.











cameraaaas!

and heres a map:






the easiest way to get there is to take a Metro (subway) <'Kabaty' dirrection if you are in the Center>, you have to go out at the Pole Mokotowskie station (the bottom of the map, its one or two stops from the center) and find a Stodo&#322;a building, which is very close. It wont be hard to find it, cause most of the people you see there will carry a photobag, so the easiest way is just to follow the man with a bag (with a white rabbit inside-, ha ha-

ah....and for those who are interested with computers.....at the back of the Photo Market building theres a biggest Computer Market place, its outside, tho....
I havent been there, so i cant say how it looks like - but from what i know its really huuuuge. And it takes place at the same time as a Photo Market.


cheers!-

anj

ps. if you have any question, you can always pm me-


----------



## santino (Nov 18, 2005)

now that is the place I want to be  :goodvibe: 

let's say I would visit Warsaw by christmas, could we meet? I guess Gielda is on sunday so that would be fine and I need a new enlarger (some glass is broken and it would be fine if it would accept negatives up to 9x12 ).

what you think of that?


----------



## anua (Nov 18, 2005)

i would love to meet, Peter!
im just not sure yet what are my christmas plans...but if im in warsaw during the christmas i'd really like to see you!-


----------

